
Rename Sprints to Relays? Discuss - seanjregan
https://jira.atlassian.com/browse/JSWCLOUD-16544
======
mindcrime
"Sprint" is a horrible term for an iteration, even if you argue that "it's
just a metaphor". The metaphors we use help shape our thinking, and creating
the notion that one can "sprint, sprint, sprint, sprint" with no end, and with
no rest, is silly and harmful.

That said, we don't need to coin the term "relay". Just use "iteration". No
need to over-complicate things.

~~~
seanjregan
hard to argue with keeping it simple

------
seanjregan
A huge problem in organizations I've worked with is the dehumanization of
software development into a speed/efficiency equation. This drives me nuts
because sometimes tools like our own (Jira) are used in ways that just don't
respect the value of exploration, iteration, hypothesis testing, and evolution
that makes great products. "Just Ship It" is a disease, not a rally cry. That
brings me to words. Do words like sprint matter?

